# Thinking of taking the plunge



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

OK, my wife and I are both UK passport holders soo

1/ Can we just move to Spain (no extra visas needed?)
2/ IF we find work, do we need work visa / permit?

3/ Looking at Malaga (in general), but any particular areas I SHOULD consider?
and why?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Eamon said:


> OK, my wife and I are both UK passport holders soo
> 
> 1/ Can we just move to Spain (no extra visas needed?)
> 2/ IF we find work, do we need work visa / permit?
> ...



1/ As EU citizens you can just move to Spain

2/ IF you find work you dont need a visa or permit, you will need to be residents and have an NIE number, which are simple to get once you have an address here

3/ Malaga area is probably as good as any?! But its a big place so it has all manner of lifestyles and situations - not many jobs tho, but thats the same everywhere I'm afraid???

Cant say more than that really, apart from welcome to the forum

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Eamon said:


> OK, my wife and I are both UK passport holders soo
> 
> 1/ Can we just move to Spain (no extra visas needed?)
> 2/ IF we find work, do we need work visa / permit?
> ...


1) You're EU so you can move.

2). Same as above.

3) Depends on your personal circumstances. Do you need to work (covered countless times on the forum). Do you speak Spanish? Want to be amongst expats, rural, city etc etc. And in the end even with all the above answered, it'll still be down to individual personal tastes. But there's quite a few from that area here who are more qualified to talk about their likes and dislikes of Malaga....

Welcome by the way!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

And fastest fingers first, Jo!! LOL


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

jojo said:


> 1/ As EU citizens you can just move to Spain
> 
> 2/ IF you find work you dont need a visa or permit, you will need to be residents and have an NIE number, which are simple to get once you have an address here
> 
> ...


Thanks JoJo...is there a way to PM you?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> And fastest fingers first, Jo!! LOL


yes!! I noticed we wrote more or less the same at the same time!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Eamon said:


> Thanks JoJo...is there a way to PM you?



You can PM me by clicking on my name and choosing the private message from the drop down screen, however, its usually quite nice if you ask out here in the forum then other folk can join in or learn stuff too, but feel free 

Jo xxx


----------

